# Worth of Old Concorde ?



## Jamieshankland (Jan 8, 2005)

My friend is lookn' to find the worth of his Concorde. More to find out if he got ripped off in trading for it. Its full Record (old School) Sew up tires, bladed spokes, TT bars... Any idea's ?

Thanks!


----------



## knh555 (Nov 5, 2004)

*Ripped off?*



Jamieshankland said:


> My friend is lookn' to find the worth of his Concorde. More to find out if he got ripped off in trading for it. Its full Record (old School) Sew up tires, bladed spokes, TT bars... Any idea's ?
> 
> Thanks!



That depends what he traded. That is not a Record crank and I don't believe the rear derailleur is either. To my eye, the bike appears to be built up with either early Chorus or Athena. You'll get more help with close up detailed shots of the various components.

What's the frame built with? It looks very nice.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Maybe $3-400 for what I see...


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

*It's worth a lot more piecemeal.*

There's not enough detail in the photo to identify each and every component with value, but those Colbalto brake calipers could fetch approx $250 on eBay. The same goes for the early C-Record derailleurs, seatpost, friction shifters, etc. -- they're each worth something on the collectors' market. I can't identify the wheelset.

The frame, depending on its condition, could be worth up to $300 (or as little as $25).

The crankset is NOT Campy. Perhaps Sugino, Nitto, or Suntour. It is probably worthless (in terms of market value).

The stem is worthless; so are the bullhorn bars, pedals, and saddle.

Besides, those bullhorn bars aren't even appropriate for the geometry of that frame. Please, have your buddy put some Cinelli 66-42 drops on it (with a 1A stem) if he plans on keeping it.


----------



## tfkbiker (Sep 29, 2004)

That isn't a C-Record rear derailleur, but a Croce d'Aune. The push rod gives it away. And just to reiterate what another poster said, those bars are hideous.


----------



## t5rguy (Jul 4, 2003)

*Astore*

Over here (Holland, Belgium) you will be happy with 150 euro's, and that's for the bike. The Astore was not the top frame by Concorde in its time, that was the Aquila.
Selling off of parts will not bring too much, but maybe you'd get 150 euro's, so you'd have the frame for free. Again: over here, and not in the USA probably.

BTW: the seat post looks to be C-Record.


----------



## swc75 (Aug 19, 2010)

This is a long shot, If the OP can tell me what in $ it was traded for,.
I know it was some time ago. I'm trying to figure out what mine is worth and what year it is
TIA
https://s650.photobucket.com/albums...e/?action=view&current=concordeastoreside.jpg


----------



## macalu (Jan 16, 2003)

I believe the Concorde Astore frame was Columbus Cromor. Good, but not great.

The frameset might go for 200 or so on Ebay.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

Cranks look like EDCOs


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Holy thread revival, Batman!


----------



## swc75 (Aug 19, 2010)

Why Not?


----------

